# Abandoned Buildings in Devon, UK?



## brisck1

Hi,
Just wanted to see if there was anyone in the UK here from Devon who knows of any abandoned or derelict buildings in the devon area? It's a long shot I know but i've wanted to do some abandoned photography for a while now but unfortunately most of the areas I used to know as abandoned have since been redeveloped! (stupid properly boom!)

Anyway, cheers in advance!


----------



## Alex_B

brisck1 said:


> Hi,
> Just wanted to see if there was anyone in the UK here from Devon who knows of any abandoned or derelict buildings in the devon area? It's a long shot I know but i've wanted to do some abandoned photography for a while now but unfortunately most of the areas I used to know as abandoned have since been redeveloped! (stupid properly boom!)
> 
> Anyway, cheers in advance!



if you find any, let me know 

there is some place in dartmoor, powder mills, close to the road from Mortonhampstead to Princetown if i remember right. but those buildings are rather small and historical (very early industrial). they only work if you use the landscape to embed them.

BTW, seems to be a bright morning in Devon .. but I just got out of bed and missed any chances for photography today


----------



## Alex_B

this is one image of the place, but probably it counts more as ruins and is not what you are looking for ... (there are more buildings though)

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67843

(taken with a very poor p&s two years ago)


----------



## Arch

yea i know a few.... therers one by the Vospers in Milbay (just across the road from the plymouth pavilions) which is quite good... it use to be a warehouse for ship loading/unloading and hasdnt been used since the early 80's i believe.

Here is 2 links to some pics i posted here of it....

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48216

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46279


There is an entire floor which is still full of stock and that has been forgotten about... (some kind of tinned food i think).... but if you go here or any abandoned building be VERY VERY careful, there is a gap in one of the floors where an old product shoot use to be.... and now its just a whole that goes through 2 floors or the building.... so i really dont advise going here alone. Plus they will not let you enter if any of the vospers staff see you!!

There is also the old greenbank hospital area.... but that is under new development so i dont know how much of the old building is left.

If i think of anymore i'll let you know.


----------



## ThomThomsk

One county to the right any good to you? Tyneham village in Dorset was abandoned in 1943 when the government took it over for military training, and the residents were never allowed to return:

http://www.isleofpurbeck.com/tyneham.html


----------



## brisck1

Thanks for the help guys!
The type of thing Im thinking of is abandoned factories, hospitals and other more industrial/urban locations.

Vospers looks pretty cool but doesnt sound like i'd get in there easily, however that village looks pretty good, i'll have to try and make a visit there one day when the weather improves. 

I ended up driving around today looking for places in my local area (newton abbot & torquay) while the weather was nice and the light was good, but every place has either been re-developed or is in the process of it. Im thinking of paying a visit to plymouth next time, but again im still not sure if i'll find anything.

Frustrating really because i've been looking at peoples photography of abandoned places and find there's a kind of facinating eerie beauty in them.

Anyway, in the meantime i did manage to get a couple of pretty good unrelated shots on torquay pier:




 


 
Still suffering from a grainy nightmare from all the low light at the moment though ​ 
Anyone got any tip on combating it? (PS Im still a noobie compared to some of you guys at photography)​


----------



## Alex_B

brisck1 said:


> Still suffering from a grainy nightmare from all the low light at the moment though ​
> Anyone got any tip on combating it? (PS Im still a noobie compared to some of you guys at photography)​




what camera do you use?

going to low ISO and using a tripod is one way to avoid the grain or noise.

if you have grain or noise in your digital file, then you can try to reduce it using sotware like neatimage or noise ninja. I never used the photoshop functionality to reduce noise, i guess that one gives much poorer results.


----------



## kieran117

If your still looking for a place there's an old power station in Newton Abbot it's still there now was a port of the old train station back in the 90s inbox if you want to know exactl location


----------

